# Toyo R1R Trampio tires, anyone heard of, had, or know of them?



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

How do they compare to the RA1?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Trampio is a Toyo nameplate in Japan. I doubt you're going to find many people in the US who have even heard of it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Trampio is a Toyo nameplate in Japan. I doubt you're going to find many people in the US who have even heard of it.


Interesting... I wonder how my newly acquired set made it to these shores then. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Your biggest problem if you were to use them is if the tech inspection at an event is really picky and looks for a DOT number... because it most likely won't exist.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Your biggest problem if you were to use them is if the tech inspection at an event is really picky and looks for a DOT number... because it most likely won't exist.


If any tech inspection gets picky... they just look for decent amount of tread on the tire. Having DOT approved tires isn't too high on my priority list... how does every other driver in the rest of the world survive without that little DOT approval?? :rofl:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

sergiok said:


> If any tech inspection gets picky... they just look for decent amount of tread on the tire. Having DOT approved tires isn't too high on my priority list... how does every other driver in the rest of the world survive without that little DOT approval?? :rofl:


I'm sure the tires are fine without the DOT seal. But if the organizing body requires 'DOT Legal' tires and the tires aren't marked for such, they may not sign you off.


----------

